
UK Rejects International Court of Justice Opinion on the Chagos Islands - yasp
https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/archives/2019/02/uk-rejects-international-court-of-justice-opinion-on-the-chagos-islands/
======
yasp
>I have taken it for granted that you know that the reason the UK refuses to
decolonise the Chagos Islands is to provide an airbase for the US military on
Diego Garcia.

